# How to create custom memstick image of FreeBSD?



## ali reza (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi.
I want to create memstcik image of FreeBSD that have python package. How can I do it?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 19, 2016)

Very simple.

Run the setup and choose a USB stick as destination
Boot into your newly-installed system
Install the required packages
Boot into your "normal" system and make an image of the USB stick using dd(1)

Of course you can also do all that within your normal system.

Use dd(1) to create a blank file of the same size as the USB stick and mount an md(4) disk image on it
Use gpart(8) and newfs(8) to create the proper disk and file system structures
Get the distribution files you want (at least base and kernel) and extract them into the mounted image
Use the proper pkg(8) command-line parameters (e.g. `--rootdir`) to install the packages into the image.


----------

